# Meet 19/20/21 September 2008



## 114336 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm planing a weekend at Ladycross Plantation. Egton, Near Whitby on the 19/20/21 Sept. If anybody is in the area please pop in to see us. The kettle is always on. Jan, Chelsea and Nellie G.


----------

